# Tiger Oscar Eye Problem



## eire-oscar (Oct 5, 2017)

Hi Guys,

I have a 4" Tiger Oscar that I got about 1 month ago by courier. When I recieved it, it had popeye in one eye and the other eye had what looks like an orange bubble over the pupil. I treated the popeye and thankfully that went after a couple of days. The other eye has improved slightly but the orange bubble still covers most of the pupil. I'm wondering will this eye ever fully recover?

TIA


----------



## Deeda (Oct 12, 2012)

Sorry to hear about the eye problems on the new fish.

Can you post a clear pic of the problem eye?

How did you treat the popeye problem, include any medications or treatment you used?

Is this fish in with any other fish?

Post the water test results and provide details on how long the tank has been set up, tank dimensions, etc.


----------



## eire-oscar (Oct 5, 2017)

Thanks for your reply. I'm new here and don't know how to post pictures.

I treated the popeye by adding aquarium salt and doing partial water changes daily.

The Oscar is in a 4' 80G tank that has been set up for about 4 months.

Water parameters as of Saturday were: 0 Ammonia, 0 Nitrite, 20 Nitrate, PH 7.4


----------



## Deeda (Oct 12, 2012)

Thanks for the answers.

You can post pics a couple different ways. You can use a photo hosting website to upload your pics and then paste them in your post, check the link in my signature for Posting Pics. Do not use Photobucket as they are no longer allowing free photo hosting.

Another method is to use the Full Editor option and post directly from your device. Below the Submit button you should see Upload Attachment, > click Browse, >click Select and find the pic on your device >click Select >click Open >click Add the file >click Place Inline and then click Preview to see if how it will appear in the post. Click Submit to post your reply and pic.


----------



## eire-oscar (Oct 5, 2017)




----------



## Deeda (Oct 12, 2012)

Good pic, thank you!

I have never seen anything like that before, maybe someone else will offer some advice.

Meanwhile, I would keep up with the water changes to try and keep the nitrate as low as possible. Have you tested your tap water for a base line nitrate level?


----------



## eire-oscar (Oct 5, 2017)

Ok, thanks.

Yeah, there's almost no nitrate in my tap water.


----------



## Deeda (Oct 12, 2012)

Sounds good!

Can you also try to get a clear pic when looking at the front of the oscar's head and eye? I'm curious if you can still see the clear portion of the eyeball above the orange bubble.


----------



## eire-oscar (Oct 5, 2017)

Here's one from the front. The eyeball is intact.


----------



## Deeda (Oct 12, 2012)

Thanks again!

To me it looks like his left eye lens is sticking out but if it looks intact to you, it probably is. I would keep up with 50% daily water changes and appropriate salt dosage and monitor his progress. Do you have a smaller tank with a cycled filter you can move him to rather than changing 40G of water everyday?

If it doesn't clear up in a few days, you may want to consider medications. I'll try and find the article that mentions which medication to use.


----------



## eire-oscar (Oct 5, 2017)

Yeah I have a 15G tank ready, I think I'll move it there.

Thanks for your help.


----------

